# nutritional terms



## akana

While it's likely that Finland defines nutritional categories differently than the U.S. FDA, what might be some equivalent terms for the following:

food group?
grains (food group)?
dairy (food group)?
balanced meal/diet?
serving? (as in a standardized nutritional quantity...e.g. one serving of fruits would be one apple)

"It's important that we eat something from all five food groups at every meal."
_
My attempt:
On tärkeää, että syödään vähän kaikesta viidestä ruokaryhmästä jokaisella aterialla.
_
Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> While it's likely that Finland defines nutritional categories differently than the U.S. FDA, what might be some equivalent terms for the following:
> 
> food group?



According to Wikipedia, the term is _ruokalaji_.



> grains (food group)?
> dairy (food group)?



Not absolutely sure, but Google searching suggests that _viljaruoat _means "grain foods" and _maitoruoat _means "dairy foods".



> balanced meal/diet?



The WSOY dictionary translates this as _monipuolinen/tasapainoinen ruokavalio.
_


> serving? (as in a standardized nutritional quantity...e.g. one serving of fruits would be one apple)



serving = _annos _(serving size = _annoskoko_)



> "It's important that we eat something from all five food groups at every meal."
> _
> My attempt:
> On tärkeää, että syödään vähän kaikesta viidestä ruokaryhmästä jokaisella aterialla.
> _



Besides replacing _ruokaryhmä _with _ruokalaji_, the only thing I might change in this sentence is _vähän_. Do you literally mean that we should eat a small amount from each food group? If not, I would suggest

_On tärkeää, että syödään __ruokaa kaikesta viidestä (ruoka)lajista_ _jokaisella aterialla._

I think in English we often say "a little bit" (_vähän_) when we actually mean "some amount"/"a reasonable amount", and I'm not sure that Finnish has the same tendency.


----------



## akana

Gavril said:


> According to Wikipedia, the term is _ruokalaji_.
> 
> 
> 
> Not absolutely sure, but Google searching suggests that _viljaruoat _means "grain foods" and _maitoruoat _means "dairy foods".
> 
> 
> 
> The WSOY dictionary translates this as _monipuolinen/tasapainoinen ruokavalio.
> _
> 
> 
> serving = _annos _(serving size = _annoskoko_)
> 
> 
> 
> Besides replacing _ruokaryhmä _with _ruokalaji_, the only thing I might change in this sentence is _vähän_. Do you literally mean that we should eat a small amount from each food group? If not, I would suggest
> 
> _On tärkeää, että syödään __ruokaa kaikesta viidestä (ruoka)lajista_ _jokaisella aterialla._
> 
> I think in English we often say "a little bit" (_vähän_) when we actually mean "some amount"/"a reasonable amount", and I'm not sure that Finnish has the same tendency.



Kiitos vastauksesta, Gavril. I'm still confused about the the word for "food group," however. The description in the link you gave sounded more like the equivalent of the English word "course" (it includes keitot, alkuruoka, pääruoka and jälkiruoka). I poked around in the Finnish Wiki myself and found this article on "Ravinto," but I couldn't find a specific term for "food group". Perhaps in Finland they speak more of hiilihydraatteja, proteiineja and rasvoja etc? There was also mention of "lautasmalli," which appears to be a hypothetical model of a balanced meal. I'm guessing the whole paradigm might be a bit different...

Interesting about the word "vähän," it actually occurred to me as well, and I questioned the same usage in another recent post. Maybe I'll start another thread on it. Thanks again.


----------



## kirahvi

akana said:


> While it's likely that Finland defines nutritional categories differently than the U.S. FDA, what might be some equivalent terms for the following:
> 
> food group? = ruoka-aineryhmä
> grains (food group)? = viljatuotteet
> dairy (food group)? = maitotuotteet
> balanced meal/diet? = tasapainoinen ateria/ruokavalio
> serving? (as in a standardized nutritional quantity...e.g. one serving of fruits would be one apple) = annos
> 
> "It's important that we eat something from all five food groups at every meal."
> _
> My attempt:
> On tärkeää, että syödään vähän kaikesta viidestä ruokaryhmästä jokaisella aterialla.
> 
> On tärkeää syödä vähän jokaisesta viidestä ruoka-aineryhmästä joka aterialla.
> _
> Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> Kiitos vastauksesta, Gavril. I'm still confused about the the word for "food group," however. The description in the link you gave sounded more like the equivalent of the English word "course" (it includes keitot, alkuruoka, pääruoka and jälkiruoka).



Anteeksi, I should have looked at the English translation of the Wikipedia page (which is indeed titled "Dish" rather than "Food group"). What may have thrown me off is the double meaning of _ruoka _("food" and "meal"), which doesn't really apply to the English word _​food._


----------



## akana

Ei huolta!  Kiitos sinulle ja Kirahville vastauksistanne.


----------

